# Canoe vs. Kayak Question???



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I want to invest in a boat (Canoe/Kayak) but I am conflicted as to what directions to go!

Ive got a complicated set of questions surrounding this subject and I see no easy answers as I have limited experience with either option mentioned above. 

*BTW: *This watercraft will be used mostly for fishing!

Heres the situation, Ive for a long time have wanted to hit local waters with something that is easily portable, but will allow for access to deeper and larger areas I can not explore on foot. 

*Canoe: *My father has a flat back aluminum canoe that has not seen the water since I was a child. Ive told him repeatedly over the years that I would relieve him of this piece of metal when I was able. Always thought it would be a great fishing vessel. The only thing that ever stopped me was storage space and the ability to haul it around. 

*Canoe Questions: *
*1.)* I do not like the idea of hauling a canoe on the top of my ride, so I thought a small investment in a canoe trailer would be worth considering? Does anyone know of a good resource to find a good price on something like this?

*2.)* Does anyone use a trolling motor with their canoe on the river? My friend and I use one in his canoe, but have never done so on the river only in lakes. 

*Kayak: *If I decide not to go with the canoe option I will be making a purchase of a sit on-top style fishing kayak. 

*Kayak Questions: *
*1.) *A friend and I make our way a few times a year on some private lakes in a canoe of his and fish standing the entire time, have never had any issues, but even so most people call us crazy for it. Not sure if this is a possibility in a kayak. Im sure the river would not be the best place to do this, but on calmer waters such as lakes and ponds is it advisable to do this in a kayak?

*2.) *What are the better brands and models available for fishing kayaks?

Either way, whether I purchase a trolling motor and trailer for my fathers canoe or go for the purchase of a fishing kayak Im only willing to throw down about $1,000 to get me floating around.

I would appreciate any recommendations, pros and cons, suggestions, and/or resources that fit the criteria mentioned above. I want to make an informed decision and welcome any advice. Thanks!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I will say this about standing in a fishing kayak. It can be done, easier in some kayaks than in others, but it can be done. However, I've been thinking about this a little with the recent water conditions I have fished in here in SE Ohio. It would be a disadvantage. In windy conditions, I am constantly making minor course corrections with my paddle laid across my lap to keep from drifting too close to shore, too far away, or up onto cover I want to fish. I am not sure how it would be possible from a standing position? Where will your paddle be kept for easy access? How could you make any boat position adjustments without sitting back down, then standing back up every 2 minutes? 

I'm a SOT kayak fisherman, so my bias would tell you to get a SOT kayak. You could find a lot of options under $1000, from higher end boats pushing $1000 to cheaper boats as low as a few hundred, it all depends on what you want to invest and how much you want to add to a kayak in terms of accessories. I like it because of storage options, especially internal storage, ease of use, stability, easy entry/exit, and all around fishing comfort. A note on internal storage, I fished the AEP ponds on Saturday with my kayak. I'm a fly fisherman. When I moved to a new pond/lake, instead of disassembling my gear and putting it all back together 5 minutes later, I stowed my 9.5' 7wt fly rod full-length in my kayak through my bow hatch. Go to a new pond, unload the boat, pull out the fly rod ready to go, and hit the water!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I'd go with the canoe. For starters I think a canoe is more cofortable than a kayak, more like sitting in a chair than sitting on the ground with your feet out in front of you. Another thing with the canoe you can fish 2 people, maybe 3 if you have a center seat, or you can easily fish out if it by yourself. I'm not sure about the trolling motor but I would think you would be able to travel faster and farther than you would paddling a kayak? I guess it would depend on the size of trolling motor. I haul mine on top of my car with no problems. I bought a kit for about $30 that has pads and straps, you can hook the straps inside you door so you dont have to run them through the windows. My vote is for the canoe.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

As I recommend to everyone....don't buy until you try. Everyone has their own likes/dislikes when it comes to boats. Whitewater Warehouse near you in Dayton has a large variety of kayaks available for demo. I used to fish from a canoe years ago and after fishing in a kayak would never go back. (I don't want to start a kayak vs. canoe battle on here...just my own opinion!!) There are now kayak hybrids that have canoe characteristics....check out the Native Watercraft Ultimate and the Wilderness Systems Commander. Both of those boats are extremely stable and allow for standing. Personally I use those boats in cooler weather and sit on tops in the warmer months. An excellent SOT is the Tarpon....can't say good enough things about that boat. For ~$1000 you can get a kayak and car racks for the yak. 
I fish rivers about 90% of the time and a SOT kayak is a great and easy boat to also get out and wade with. I often use a rope attached to the yak with a caribbeaner attached to my belt loop while casting away.

-Neil


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

twistertail said:


> I bought a kit for about $30 that has pads and straps, you can hook the straps inside you door so you dont have to run them through the windows. My vote is for the canoe.


Have any link for this kit? $30 is a deal compared to the price of some trailers! 

However, with a battery and trolling motor and gear the ease of use would be better with a trailer! 

Thanks.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

TheCream said:


> Where will your paddle be kept for easy access? How could you make any boat position adjustments without sitting back down, then standing back up every 2 minutes?



Great point!

Does anyone use a trolling motor on their canoe?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

twistertail said:


> I'd go with the canoe. For starters I think a canoe is more cofortable than a kayak, more like sitting in a chair than sitting on the ground with your feet out in front of you.


This is a serious consideration, thank you for that one!! 

FarleyBucks,

They let you test out Yaks at the Whitewater Warehouse in Dayton???


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to fish when I was a kid in a canoe, in a lake. As an adult I've fished in both on the LMR and in lakes. Hands down, easier to move in a kayak. There may be more freedom in a canoe, but the absolute ease of moving in a kayak, in particular a sit on top kayak. I by no means wish to start one is better than the other discussion, just my opinion. Once you fish in a kayak, you be hooked.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

As others have said definately try before you buy.

If I had a budget of $1k I would have the new Jackson Coosa. It's a SOT kayak that is super stable for flat water fishing and a reliable boat for flowing water as well. It would be a really good boat that can fish both water types reasonably efficiently. 

If you are going to fish flowing water more often than flat water then get a kayak. I very much prefer a canoe on flat water and a kayak on flowing water that offers, riffles, rocks, drops etc. 

Outside of the Coosa, I would also suggest looking at the Wilderness Systems Tarpon 100 or Tarpon 120, Native Ultimate 12(hybrid), and Dagger Axis(this is a SIK yak).

I do use a trolling motor with my canoe on a lake. I would never do so on the small rocky rivers I like to fish as that would be a very bad idea.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

I canoe with a trolling motor and I will tell you almost any kayak is faster than a canoe with trolling motor, you have to move motor every time water is shallow, now on rivers i dont even bring trolling motor and battery to much hassel, but i got a double end canoe, with a square back you would probbably be wanting that motor every time, canoes are good for drinking beer, bringing your old lady, bringing your kids, and fishing, I stand up in my canoe going down rivers, but if I had some xtra cash(whateever that is) I would probably get a kayak,m lighter, faster, less hassel, float in shallower water.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I kind of went through a similar set of questions a while ago, and I've decided on a kayak. I thought about a canoe and jon boat mostly because of the option of bringing others along. The thing is that I nearly always fish alone, and most people who use yaks seem to think that the fishing experience is better from a yak. There is little doubt that yaks are better in small water, and I do like small water. Yaks are just easier, lighter, and better for a quick getaway.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> as others have said definately try before you buy.
> 
> If i had a budget of $1k i would have the new jackson coosa. It's a sot kayak that is super stable for flat water fishing and a reliable boat for flowing water as well. It would be a really good boat that can fish both water types reasonably efficiently.
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
ditto


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

I like they way I sit in my Grumman. Yes it is a 17 foor lumbering beast but I like the added height I get sitting in it versus a kayak. I can also take my kids with me. Now don't get me wrong, I wouldn't mind having a 'yak either lol.... But for now I am happy with the canoe. Helps I only paid $75 for it!!!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I understand your thought process SMBHooker, I went from an aluminum tank canoe 30 years ago, to an ultralight river touring canoe, to yaks.

You mentioned that it's mostly for fishing and you fish with your buddy.

You must ask yourself, Is it really for you to getaway, on a whim, to go fish? 
If you get a yak, I guarantee you will fish more. It's incredibly easy to load and go. That's what sold me, no waiting on friends or relatives, get a couple hours B4 dark or B4 the rain.

On the other hand, If you're a social fisherman, the canoe is the way to go.

For a grand, you can get a great outfit, yak, carrier, accessories, everything you need. Go for it, dude! --Tim.............................................................................................................


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

I recently went through the same dilema between a kayak and canoe. Long story short I selected a NuCanoe from Wild Design. It's considered a hybrid but leans more towards a canoe. I have used it on the Maumee River, small ponds and Lake Erie so its pretty versatile. I can stand on it pretty comfortably as well when I fly fish. Again, check out demo days like the recent paddle palooza in Columbus where you can test drive one. Either way good luck!


----------



## olderfer (Feb 2, 2009)

I had a Sportspal canoe for 30-some years, and loved it. Then in the 1990s I discovered kayaks, with their greater speed and ease of handling. I thought my canoeing career was over.

Not so. A year ago, at age 70, with arthritic shoulders and questions about balance, I sold my kayak and bought a 12-foot Sportspal with a 30# Minnkota. What a mistake! Motor, wires, battery, depth adjustments, weed tangles ... endless screwing around for a craft that handled like a barge. 

So, now, shoulders and all, I am back to a kayak.

I see it this way: If boats are like trucks, then you obviously have many different sizes and shapes -- 18-wheelers, pickups, etc. A canoe is a small truck. But a kayak isn't a truck at all. It's a motorcycle.

Jim


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.target.com/Pelican-Canoe-Car-Top-Carrier/dp/B0008DBP3K
This is not the same one that I have but its similar. 
I can load and unload my canoe myself, its not easy but I can manage. A trailer would be much easier but a lot more expensive. 
Tough choice you have. Like others said you should try out a few styles and see what you like best. Another thing I like the canoe for is the extra room I have for gear and a cooler.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I think the biggest question also might be WHERE you intend on using it. You say local waters...does that mean lakes or rivers?

Lakes typically have some kind of ramp or launching spot that you can pull up to and drop in a canoe. And on a lake, I much prefer my canoe.
But if you're planning on a river, than kayak always gets my nod.
Another consideration on a river is the fact that your canoe is aluminum....which sticks to rocks like velcro. Aluminum canoes can be a royal PIA on streams.

If I was you, why not get the kayak? Then you'll have access to BOTH, since your Dad already has the canoe.
If you want to go fishing on a lake with a buddy, find one that has a pick up truck and now you have access to both a canoe and kayak.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> If I had a budget of $1k I would have the new Jackson Coosa.


The Jackson Coosa kayak is a sweet thing of beauty, thanks for the tip, I think this is on the top of my list right now. I love the look of it as well as the raised seat and its ability to allow for standing!

Im headed to the Whitewater Warehouse after work to browse some Yaks!

This is a graduation present from my wife and Id like to squeeze every ounce of opportunity out of this purchase. *What sort of accessories will I find myself wishing I had or need when Im out on the water fishing in the new Yak? Do paddles come with a purchase?*

*How are you guys navigating back to your vehicles after floating down river? Is it easy to go against the current in a Yak and head back to your starting point?*.



Wow said:


> You must ask yourself, Is it really for you to getaway, on a whim, to go fish?
> If you get a yak, I guarantee you will fish more. It's incredibly easy to load and go. That's what sold me, no waiting on friends or relatives, get a couple hours B4 dark or B4 the rain.


This is a big issue for me I unfortunately do not have the luxury of time to spend packing for long trips on the water. I usually fish in short durations on a Whim!

Thanks!



olderfer said:


> I see it this way: If boats are like trucks, then you obviously have many different sizes and shapes -- 18-wheelers, pickups, etc. A canoe is a small truck. But a kayak isn't a truck at all. It's a motorcycle.Jim


Great analogy, I miss my motorcycle this sounds like a good replacement! 



Bubbagon said:


> If I was you, why not get the kayak? Then you'll have access to BOTH, since your Dad already has the canoe.
> If you want to go fishing on a lake with a buddy, find one that has a pick up truck and now you have access to both a canoe and kayak.


This has been running through my mind too, Im starting to heavily lean toward the Yak. Getting the canoe set to be sea worthy (trailer & trolling motor) sounds like a good long term project! I would definitely want this in the future for when I have kids and such for camping and longer planned trips! 

Thanks everyone for the input, it really is helping make a good decision!

Here is a link to the Coosa Yak for those like me who have never heard of them before:

http://jacksonkayak.com/jk-kayaks/kayak-fishing/coosa/

Love the seating options:


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So I also fell in love with the Coosa when I first saw it.
I will say that I heard of one person with a decent amount of kayaking experience that tipped their Coosa first time out...trying to adjust the seat.
Point? Paddle any yak before you buy it.

how to navigate back to the truck?
Either I paddle with a buddy and put a vehicle at the put in and another at the take out...float trip.
But when alone I LOVE to wade upstream, towing my kayak behind me. When it gets too deep to wade, I jump in and paddle upstream. Then when you're done, you simply turn around and float back downstream to the truck.
REALLY fun way to kill a couple hours by yourself.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> So I also fell in love with the Coosa when I first saw it.
> I will say that I heard of one person with a decent amount of kayaking experience that tipped their Coosa first time out...trying to adjust the seat.
> Point? Paddle any yak before you buy it.
> 
> ...


Well Ill have to read some reviews and see if this is a consistent issue among Coosa Yak users or just a fluke? If he was experienced as you say, this gives me a pause! I of course hope to test it out on the water like you suggest. Not, sure if that is even a possibility right now with all the rain . . . Grrrrr!

Really great advice with walking up river and floating back! Im only 58 and 155 lbs so the river is quite a challenge at times, in only 4 of water!! Does the Yak pull on you much walking up stream with it behind you?


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> FarleyBucks,
> 
> They let you test out Yaks at the Whitewater Warehouse in Dayton???


Yes they will demo them...mad river is in the back yard (too high right now) and Eastwood Lake is right down the road. I am actually in the middle of posting a lot of our summer events on our website right now (they will all be up by the end of the week) including multiple demo days as well as one of our biggest events...Paddle in the Park where a lot of kayak manufacturer reps are present....that event isn't til June 12th, but if you can wait until then there will be a lot of excellent info, all of our fleet available for demo (~100 boats), and some good prices.

http://www.kayakdayton.com

Another OGF'er (Jim) has a trip report I posted under the fishing section (wearing the OGF hat and all) from last year.

-Neil


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Well Ill have to read some reviews and see if this is a consistent issue among Coosa Yak users or just a fluke? If he was experienced as you say, this gives me a pause! I of course hope to test it out on the water like you suggest. Not, sure if that is even a possibility right now with all the rain . . . Grrrrr!
> 
> Really great advice with walking up river and floating back! Im only 58 and 155 lbs so the river is quite a challenge at times, in only 4 of water!! Does the Yak pull on you much walking up stream with it behind you?


Not sure about the Coosa thing as I only know a couple people who have them. I wouldn't say there's any kind of trend...like I said, I've only heard that one story.
I know a guy who's on their prostaff for the Coosa if you want to email him. He'll shoot ya straight....and he's a rocket scientist for real! 

On the wading thing, you'll forget it's back there it's so easy to pull. It also lets you carry multiple rods, extra tackle, a cooler, etc...and not have to lug them around.
It's one of my absolute favorite ways to spend a summer evening.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I suggest an SOT Kayak for moving waters.  

But if you're going to fish lakes and ponds, I would go with a canoe.
My new Sportspal by Castlecraft only weighs 48lbs.. And after my son and I added a longer cable to our trolling motor hook-up, my battery can be set up front. And with the battery up front and a 55lb. thrust trolling motor, there is still room for two men.  And I can flat out freakin' fly!!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

A 55 on a canoe will move.... I've had a 30 and 36 on the old town guide 14'6"(closer to 80 pounds) Definitely like the 36 better. A cut off 2x4 and a couple c clamps is all you need for most canoes. If you are going to motor around a bunch take 2 batteries. If you are fishing solo, battery up front will balance the canoe much better.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

A lot of good info......bottom line is you need to try it out yourself......I have a Native watercraft u-12......I love it....it's not perfect, but works for me.....I chose it for a number of reasons.....lightweight, I can toss it on top of my jeep very easily by myself.....I use it primarily on the local rivers, very maneuverable.....pretty easy to get in/out of (not as easy as a SOT though).....the 2 main reasons i went w/this over a SOT was, I float year round and prefer to stay dry in the Winter and the SOT's tend to weigh more because they have a double wall....Again, it works best for me.....

Good Luck!

Mike


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your comments and suggestions!

After thorough R & D, I pulled the trigger and got my first Boat! :Banane09:

I've been wanting one for over 7 year so, its been a long time coming! This was a graduation gift from my wife, she's amazing!!! :Banane41:

I decided to go with the Jackson Coosa. I wouldn't have even had this on my list as an option if it was not for the OGF site and the people on here who contribute to make it one of the best resources around for anglers like myself.

This Yak has got everything I was looking for and more! I have no way to transport this thing yet, until I get a part in to install a roof rack on my car. So, I've yet to bring it home and test it out. I will give a full report once I bring it home and make my maiden voyage out on the water.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Congratulations!

Mike


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

WOW!!! Congrats, dude!!!
That's like getting a Cadillac for your first car! Sweet!!! Color me green with envy.

FYI - You'd be surprised how you can get a yak in/on a car when you're determined. A guy on here used to haul his IN his hatchback..sticking out.
Hopefully you'll get her home soon. If I was closer I'd offer to go and pick it up with you....I know what it's like when you're chomping at the bit.

Congrats again!!!


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Congratulations SMBH!! 
I have a big ol Grumman canoe but in the near future I plan on buying a kayak. My kids are getting bigger so itll probably be at least couple kayaks, but Ill keep the canoe. Ive been digesting the suggestions on here; this has been a good thread.


----------



## discoii (Mar 28, 2009)

Check out the Malibu X-Factor it is a very stable Kayak, I have canoed for a lot of years but fishing from a stable Kayak is the best IMO


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Very cool SMB! I can't wait to see your fishing reports from later this summer. I promise the rivers will go down at some point! lol


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

crittergitter said:


> Very cool SMB! I can't wait to see your fishing reports from later this summer. I promise the rivers will go down at some point! lol



Thanks Crittergitter!

Your last statement . . . ummm, can I get that in writting??


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

There are quite a few rivers that are ready to go right now!!
Bust her out!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> There are quite a few rivers that are ready to go right now!!
> Bust her out!!


Yeah, I checked the Stillwater River levels today and they're indeed ready to go! FINALLY!!! 

Also, got the call and my roof rack part is in so, I'll be taking my new baby home today!! YaYeah!!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dude, that's awesome!!! I hope you at least can get her out on some water to see what your first impressions of the boat are.
I suspect it may feel a hair "tippy" at first, but will have remarkable secondary stability.
Guessing...


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

SMB, congrats!!!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Look how beautiful she is . . . just look at her! 

I'm in love and I've not had her in the water yet! 

Just having my boat on the garage floor, this baby seems real stable and light weight enough for my small 5'8" frame to load and unload by myself!

The seat in the high position doesn't seem to off balance the Yaks center of gravity much at all. Many options that are accessible and useful, will give a full report on it all when it hits the water.

Waiting on the DNR to send back my license decal in the mail . . . tick . . tock . . . .


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

That yak looks awesome. Seat looks comfy, like a lawn chair.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I have a coosa on the way, should have it by June 5, looks like a kayak finally made for what I do. Should be ten times better than my 2010 tarpon 100

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

StuckAtHome said:


> I have a coosa on the way, should have it by June 5, looks like a kayak finally made for what I do. Should be ten times better than my 2010 tarpon 100


You'll love it, I've sat in it way to much inside the garage,  but have yet to take it out on the water . The ODNR Division of watercraft is taking an eternity to send my license back to me! Wow,  who knew it would take this long! At this rate I don't know when I'll see my boat in the water.

However, I've not sat idle. I've made the best of the unpleasant weather and slow moving pace of the ODNR.

The Coosa was the insperation, but I've spent the last week bringing my garage back to life. We've lived in our house for three years and cleaning and organizing this area has been on my list for a long time. The previous owners must of kept a dog or something in it, water spots all over the walls, they were just gross looking. I patched a million holes painted and of course hung the Yak on the wall. The floor will have to be another project for another day, not sure what they must of done to get a garage floor to get so nasty ? 

Anyway the Coosa is fun just to look at hanging in my garage, it tempts me every day to take her out without a license, but patients has won me over.

There she hangs though, just a beautiful piece of watercraft! I think you'll feel the same when yours arrives.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Yea, can't wait. Now I'll have 4 kayaks, three SOTs. Went pond fishing yesterday, got a dozen greenies, very sluggish though, but Sunday going river fishing at last on a flow that's clear and barely up. The tarpon100 is still hard to beat, awesome creek kayak


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------

